# Help! Hedgies hate nail clipping !



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

Help! I have had him for 3 months and we bond everyday he doesn't care if I touch his feet but he knows when I want to clip his nails and just won't let me he climbs and squirms and runs . His anxiousness is so high if feel like its going to stress him to much ! I've tryed balling him in a blanket but squirms away and digs in it for his dear life I feel like I'm traumatizing him. Because I've done every thing i can . its easily to get his back paws but not his front cause he sees the clippers.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

Idk if this would work but maybe I was thinking off rewarding him after kind of like a dog idk if that would work should I give it a try or toss it


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

You can try to give him a mealworm or a favorite treat to distract him, but if he's just being squirmy and not balling up, the best way to do it is to just - do it. Some hedgehogs will put up a fuss about having their nails trimmed, but a lot of that tends to be when they don't get them trimmed often enough to be used to it. The more often you do it, the less of a big deal it will be - for him and for you. Try to get him in a good grip held against your chest and catch hold of a foot. Once you get it, hold it firmly - don't squeeze it, but just hold on so he can't pull away. Then just clip them, and ignore his squirming. Remember that hedgehogs are very very flexible, so no matter how much he twists and squirms around, you're not hurting him, even if the position of his leg seems like it might be painful. Hedgehogs can twist their back legs all the way up over the top of their back to scratch themselves, after all, and they're designed to curl up fully into a ball.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

Okay I just always get scared I stress him out or might accidentally pinch his paw trying to but ill try doing it more often so he can start to see it not so bad


----------



## PrincessK (Oct 25, 2012)

This may sound ridiculous but I've always found that trimming Harper's nails is a two person job. It's way easier and faster. I wait until my partner is around and I hold her while he clips her nails. It works best that way!


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I found that it is easy to clip sonic's nails when I give him a foot bath. the water clams him. he really like baths and playing in water. you can try to clip them when you give him a foot bath. Sonic has gotten use to me clipping his nails when he goes for a foot bath. I clip his nails once a week or every 2 weeks. I think he is relating the bath with nail clipping.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

Yea I would do the bath thing but his not fond of that either lol he like a boy never really want to look nice and pretty but I will try thx guys for the advice. And I've tryed the two people thing and I at least got most of his fronts done he just really squirmy lol


----------

